# xbox 360 to xbox one what do I need to do



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

Need some advice from you gamers

lad has xbox 360 which we are going to trade/sell as xbox one is on order for xmas

What do we need to do to ready it for trade/sale and save transfer games etc

If there are any guides for this or any order that I should do things

Not bad with tech but never spend any time gaming

any help or links appreciated

matt


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

I just wipe my Xbox 360 and sold it and bought an Xbox one


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Save all the 360 game saves to the cloud and then wipe it.
That's all you need to do.

When I went to xbone I didn't even do that. Just wiped the 360 and continued on the one


----------



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

sounds pretty easy thanks guys


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

It's as simple as downlink his account onto the new box


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

either save game data to cloud, or Im pretty sure you can transfer the data using a Pen drive etc. You just need to format the pen drive via the xbox first so it recognises it as a HD


----------

